# Hornwort



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Ugh, this thing is definitely weed!! Each week it just doubles in size and is taking over the tank. Do people here have hornwort? What do you do with it? Just take the clippings and throw it away? I floated a small piece last week and now it's covered half the tank and growing out!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can either toss the clippings or replant them. When replanting you can either toss the bottom part, or plant beside it. It is up to you.

I throw lots of clippings out - but you can always see if anyone wants any on the appropriate thread.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Usually I throw in clippins a bucket with water and leave it for a few weeks before throwing it out, just in case anyone wants them.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

if you throw it out, make sure it is in a tightly tied plastic bag and in the regular garbage. NOT the green bin or compost!! It is important when disposing of plants that they are given no chance to survive. They can get into waterways and become invsasive.

I had hornwort at one time and had the same problem. Dont like it at all.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. So far I have kept what's grown from 2 stems I got from someone else's clippings. I thiink I will keep what's grown and remove all the old parts. Having some floating hornwort is supposed to be good for Gouramis.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Am I the only one so far that was able to kill Hornwort? 

I tried it once a few years ago (when I was a bit younger), and it ended up shedding all its needles on me and dying.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Really? You can kill these plants?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can kill just about any plant - some don't grow in certain conditions, or with other plants, etc., etc.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Chris S said:


> You can kill just about any plant - some don't grow in certain conditions, or with other plants, etc., etc.


I have yet to meet someone that managed to kill off Duckweed. There's a long thread over at Plantedtank where someone mentioned flushing it down the toilet (big mistake) and seeing it still in his toilet for an entire week!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am trying very hard to kill mine... Very very hard..


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I have managed to kill off 2 batches so far!! I cant seem to keep it alive in my 20g tall... I was looking for more but now that I set up the 45 long I'm not interested in it anymore, last thing I want is four feet of hornwort!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

You can also feed it to turtles if you happen to have them.

I haven't tried it with goldfish, but they might go for it too.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Duckweed...hmmm.

Improve water flow at the surface and there are also some plants that can help inhibit duckweed growth, such as Vallisneria and Cabomba (according to Diana Walstad anyway).


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I guess one of the most important factor for crazy hornwort growth is lighting. The rate doubled when I added my 2nd light. Addition of Excel and ferts were the same.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent plant to have while you cycle and mature your planted tank. You now have the ability to stem off algae attacks while you search for some plants you want to try growing.

As you add what you want, slowly remove the hornwort.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

After some replanting, I took this picture on April 8th. Notice the small bit of hornwort floating on the top right.










And just 8 days later:









That small piece floating now encompasses half the tank and the other half is taken by the bundle on the left.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Anybody willing to pass off a bag of it, I'd gladly take it off your hands... 

I'll come pick it up wherever in the GTA. Just PM me..


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The gouramis LOVE the stuff though


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Pablo said:


> The gouramis LOVE the stuff though


Yup, they sure do. They sleep near the surface under the hornwort at night. But I think I will have to keep trimming it each week. My other plants need light.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

gunnerx said:


> Yup, they sure do. They sleep near the surface under the hornwort at night. But I think I will have to keep trimming it each week. My other plants need light.


my buddys paradise fish recently successfully spawned in some floating plants. Not that this is really related...

You sure that's hornwort u have btw?? My screen is a little bad so I can't see it properly

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/plants/StemPlants/images/HornwartWFPS_C1097.jpg

http://www.rcfmt.org/HORNWORT2.jpg

http://www.pondsplantsandmore.com/photos/PSH Hornwort-2T.jpg


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Bahahahaha. You're RIGHT!! It's actually not Hornwort but instead it's Watersprite! DOH! I should have researched more carefully.


----------

